# 4 on 4 off



## welsh-beast84 (Aug 8, 2005)

im thinking of changing my workouts from mon, wed, thu and sat to a 4 on 4 off bassis. while working different muscles at each day.

will this be any good or shall i stick with my normal routine?


----------



## cawb (Aug 12, 2005)

whatever works for you bro i work out mon tues wed off thru then workout fri sat and off sunday


----------

